# Processionary caterpillars



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

For those amongst us who have pets, please remember we're entering the season for processionary caterpillars. Keep a sharp eye on dogs especially and if you choose to burn the nests, please be careful the fire doesn't spread and remember the smoke is also toxic.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

While we were on our winter holiday in the Cazorla Natural Park, our guide told us that when he was 13/14 they were paid some miserable amount of pesetas to tear open the nests and leave the occupants exposed when they would die. To demonstrate, he got a rough piece of wood and tore open a nest which we thought was rather hazardous.


----------

